# Used Hydroboost on 65 GTO



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

Has anyone worked on putting a used hydroboost on a 65 GTO. In Car Craft they put a used one from a Astro Van on a 66 or 67 Chevelle, so I think it should work on a 65.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

why?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Chris, I BOUGHT a hydroboost system from Tallon Hydraulics. I haven't installed it yet as my car is still apart. For good info call Butch 906 440 5100. It is an all new quality part, NOT rebuilt. Eric


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

The reason for looking into this is I have a large cam and I am not generating enough vacum to run my power brakes. I have used a vacuum pump but I do not like the noise. The reason I am looking at a used one is because aftermarket systems cost around $700.00 to $1,000.00.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I have seen the Astro van Hydro boost used on Scouts, Gbodys, old GM trucks late 60's and so on. They where stock on late 70's thru mid 80's diesel Gbody GM cars. I had an 81' Old cutlass that was diesel with a 455 Olds swap. It still had the hydroboost from the factory in it and I really liked that car. It drove and stopped very well. Lots of power for a daily driver. 

The only thing I have seen is that the high pressure fittings needs adapted to fit the older steering box. It seems to be a straight forward install. With little fabrication and/ or modification.

I am contemplating this in my 67 Camaro. It has marginal brakes at best. I don't want manual brakes, tho set up right work well also.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Chris Holabaugh said:


> The reason for looking into this is I have a large cam and I am not generating enough vacum to run my power brakes. I have used a vacuum pump but I do not like the noise. The reason I am looking at a used one is because aftermarket systems cost around $700.00 to $1,000.00.


Chris, I understand the budget constraints. You must figure out the true cost of buying, then adapting the astro system to your car before you decide what to do.....Either way, I hear H'boost is the way to go as you already have the P/S pump there working. E:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I did this on my 69, using all new parts from NAPA. I engineered my own system and it came in at about half the cost of using a pre-built kit. The hydroboost unit itself is spec'ed for an 83 GMC 3/4 diesel pickup, the MC is for a 69 Corvette with disc brakes. The hydaulic hoses are custom that I had fabbed at a local shop. The mounting bracket for the unit I fabbed myself. I had to locate a source for the mc pushrod that goes between the mc and the hydroboost, since the unit I got from NAPA was rebuilt and didn't come with one. So far, I'm very happy with the results.

Bear


----------

